
Uber self-driving car kills Arizona woman, realizing worst fears of the new tech - ourmandave
https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2018/03/19/uber-self-driving-car-kills-arizona-woman/438473002/
======
taylodl
The fallacy is thinking these vehicles need to be flawless prior to their
being widely deployed. They only need to be better than people. Sadly, human
drivers kill pedestrians too. We have 100 years of actuarial data to inform us
when these vehicles are performing better than their human counterparts. At
that point it becomes a _saving lives_ argument, even if there are still lives
being lost. It's all about minimizing the loss of life and tragedies.

------
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16619917](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16619917)

1400+ points

------
usmsid
Given the number of sensors on these it will be very interesting to see the
telemetry when it comes out.

